
Open source tools, 67 of them, used in Microsoft Word as third party technology - rdslw
https://support.office.com/legal?llcc=en-us&aid=OfficeforMacAttributions.htm
======
Gravyness
> Accompany it with the complete corresponding machine-readable source code,
> which must be distributed under the terms of Sections 1 and 2 above on a
> medium customarily used for software interchange; or, b) Accompany it with a
> written offer, valid for at least three years, to give any third party, for
> a charge no more than your cost of physically performing source
> distribution, a complete machine-readable copy of the corresponding source
> code

I don't get it, if Microsoft Word uses a third party program with the GNU
license, then why isn't Word's source code open source?

> You may obtain a copy of the corresponding GPL or LGPL source code from
> Microsoft for a period of three years after our last release of this
> Microsoft Offering, if and as required under the GPL or LGPL, by sending a
> money order or check for $5.00 to: The Source Code Compliance Team...

So, I can buy the license in print? or the source code for the program? What
the hell is with this wording? Only after 3 years of release?

------
MrTortoise
given react is a dependency its a lot more

